# New Honda 7000 gas fouling plugs



## kirkdc (Dec 22, 2019)

Broke down and bought the 7000EU, thought it was the cats azz' with fuel injection, reliability and quietness. 

I bought it in November, 140 hours on it and it konks out. It's gas-fouling spark plugs. It's not bad gas and it's got good spark. One crank and the plug is sopped - like the injector is wide open. 

It supposed to be under warranty (it better be) so I hauled it off to the Honda dealer. I'm mechanically inclined and didn't want to dig any deeper (troubleshooting) in case they say I voided their warranty. 

I'm not real pleased right now and after doing a google search it seems these FI 7000's seem to have a lot of problems. Being off-grid, I've had Honda gennys for years with never a prob. I spend 4800 bucks and this thing takes a poop right out of the gate. I hope I'm not stuck with a $4800 280 pound paper weight.


----------



## kirkdc (Dec 22, 2019)

< crickets>


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kirkdc said:


> < crickets>


Probably because very few people have had an issue with the EU7000is. Hopefully the dealer will simply sort it out for you under Honda's generous 3 year residential and commercial warranty. I see that you've posted your concern on other boards as well with minimal response. You mention that you've seen mention of "a lot of problems" with the EU7000is. I certainly have not heard that this is the case. These sets are used extensively in the food truck industry and are generally well thought of.


----------



## kirkdc (Dec 22, 2019)

As I mentioned, a quick google shows there's quite a few problems with the 7000fi.


After sitting in the Honda shop since last Wednesday, the service gal calls me on the phone and says it's all set and ready for pick up.

I asked what was wrong with it. She said the mechanic said the O2 sensor was dirty which caused the spark plug to gas foul. She said he cleaned the O2 sensor, installed a new spark plug and it runs fine. ????

Here's the kicker: She says it's not covered under warranty. HUH? 2 months old and 120 hours on it? Not covered, WHY?

She said that because I was running it on eco-mode that the generator wasn't reaching full RPM's which caused the O2 sensor to carbon up thus fouling the plug. HUH? This is MY fault? I told her nowhere in the owner's manual does it state that you shouldn't run it in eco-mode for extended hours. And I've run my other older Honda generators in eco-mode with never a problem. She said sorry that's what the tech said. 


So I owe parts and labor and none of it is covered under warranty. 

Being off grid with solar power I run this genny mostly as a back-up to refresh my batteries in winter(maybe 2-3 hours every other night or so). I keep it in eco-mode unless I'm running big stuff continuously (which is rare) And I don't really pay attention to the rpm's or whether it's kicking up or down. 


I'll be going down to chat with the mechanic. What a bunch of crap !


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Well, I would take what the mechanic said as good advice and run your genny hard every now and then. Get it good and hot to burn off any carbon deposits. Should be easy for you to do since you are off the grid. Also run good gas, preferably without ethanol, and a good fuel additive like AMSOIL Quickshot. I've used AMSOIL for a long time and happy with the products including their Synthetic Small Engine oils. Your old Hondas aren't quite as picky as this new one and so you need to change your ways with this new machine. Make sure that the oil has been changed because it probably is diluted with gas. Dutchy

https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/fuel-additives/gasoline/quickshot/?code=AQSCN-EA/?zo=331384 or
https://www.amsoil.com/shop/by-product/motor-oil/4-stroke/?zo=331384


ps. After the chat with the mechanic give us an update on his response.


----------



## kirkdc (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks. yeah, maybe I'm too snippy about it all. 

BTW I'll take your advice on Amsoil too. And for sure I'll be dumping the old oil. I'll update as well.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

I think that you've got a good machine for sure. Just need to run them differently than what we used to do, and be more vigilant about fuel quality too. If you can't find AMSOIL locally just order on-line and it will arrive in a couple of days. Best of luck and keep us posted, Dutchy


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kirkdc said:


> I asked what was wrong with it. She said the mechanic said the O2 sensor was dirty which caused the spark plug to gas foul. She said he cleaned the O2 sensor, installed a new spark plug and it runs fine. ????
> 
> Here's the kicker: She says it's not covered under warranty. HUH? 2 months old and 120 hours on it? Not covered, WHY?


 Sounds like the dealer is full of BS. The O2 sensor is covered under the Emission Control System Warranty: http://cdn.powerequipment.honda.com/pe/pdf/warranty/PWL50975-T.pdf

Do note, however, that per the Owners Manual on Pages 30-31, the ECO mode needs to be turned off for 2-3 minutes when first starting the generator in order to properly heat the exhaust system. This is normal for any fuel injected engine with an O2 sensor feedback system.


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

Tabora, 

Good info on warming up the exhaust. I actually run my gennys hard for a little bit each time that I use them, which should help burn the carbon out. Although I don't have a fuel injected unit as the above. (old Honda em5000 and a new eu2200) The OP says that the 02 Sensor isn't covered, but what is really meant I think, is that the owner will need to pay for the service done, the cleaning of the 02, and the replacement of the sparkplug etc,. I would suggest that the OP ask the mechanic what was used to clean the 02 sensor and maybe purchase that cleaner so that he can perform it himself if he ever needed/wanted to do it himself later.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Dutchy491 said:


> Good info on warming up the exhaust. I actually run my gennys hard for a little bit each time that I use them, which should help burn the carbon out. Although I don't have a fuel injected unit as the above. (old Honda em5000 and a new eu2200) The OP says that the 02 Sensor isn't covered, but what is really meant I think, is that the owner will need to pay for the service done, the cleaning of the 02, and the replacement of the sparkplug etc,. I would suggest that the OP ask the mechanic what was used to clean the 02 sensor and maybe purchase that cleaner so that he can perform it himself if he ever needed/wanted to do it himself later.


 Actually, if you read the warranty document I provided the link to, the service labor, spark plug, etc. are listed as being covered if the O2 sensor is the cause of the issue. 

I am actually kind of surprised that the onboard ECO control does not force the generator to full throttle at startup for a few minutes before allowing the ECO mode to become active. For example, at startup in my BMW the O2 sensors actually get pre-heated by an onboard element, and upon cold engine start (below 40 degrees C / 104 degrees F) an air pump delivers extra oxygen-rich air through a secondary inlet on the exhaust header to insure that the system is initialized properly. Due to this burst of air, hydrocarbons oxidize quickly until the catalytic converter warms up. This results in cleaner emissions on cold starts where vehicles usually run rich due to unburned fuel. After about 90-120 seconds, the system goes into closed loop mode.


----------



## kirkdc (Dec 22, 2019)

Thanks for the ammo. I won't be able to get there until after the New Year. I will print it out and have it in hand.

So yeah, it appears this mechanic (or his manager) is running with the scheme that it's "operator error." As if it is MY FAULT for running the genny on eco-mode. I'm well aware of the eco-mode being in the off position on start-up and to let let it warm up first. I'm also well-aware not to have any loads plugged into it on start-up as well. I've been running gennys for years and I always read the owners manuals beforehand.

This really ticks me off. If they refuse to cover it under warranty, I'll ask for a written detailed report of the repair and the reasons why the warranty was denied. I worked 11 years as a mechanic in a Ford dealership (back in the 80's). I'm very familiar with documentation of work reports and warranty claims. 

This generator is supposed to have a 3 year warranty ? But yet the Honda service centers will play games and tell you things aren't under warranty for some BS reason? and get away with it ?


----------



## Melson (Dec 8, 2019)

Honda EUxxxx owners manuals do recommend against running in eco mode for first few minutes after starting, but, apparently, don't inhibit that function.


----------



## aldfam4 (Apr 18, 2019)

kirkdc said:


> Thanks for the ammo. I won't be able to get there until after the New Year. I will print it out and have it in hand.
> 
> So yeah, it appears this mechanic (or his manager) is running with the scheme that it's "operator error." As if it is MY FAULT for running the genny on eco-mode. I'm well aware of the eco-mode being in the off position on start-up and to let let it warm up first. I'm also well-aware not to have any loads plugged into it on start-up as well. I've been running gennys for years and I always read the owners manuals beforehand.
> 
> ...


They're probably hoping you just give up..., Don't!!!


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

kirkdc said:


> This really ticks me off. If they refuse to cover it under warranty, I'll ask for a written detailed report of the repair and the reasons why the warranty was denied. I worked 11 years as a mechanic in a Ford dealership (back in the 80's). I'm very familiar with documentation of work reports and warranty claims.
> 
> This generator is supposed to have a 3 year warranty ? But yet the Honda service centers will play games and tell you things aren't under warranty for some BS reason? and get away with it ?


Just remember, the dealer is not Honda. If the dealer does not give you satisfaction, contact Honda here: https://powerequipment.honda.com/support/contact-us


----------



## Dutchy491 (Sep 18, 2019)

kirkdc said:


> Thanks for the ammo. I won't be able to get there until after the New Year. I will print it out and have it in hand.
> 
> So yeah, it appears this mechanic (or his manager) is running with the scheme that it's "operator error." As if it is MY FAULT for running the genny on eco-mode. I'm well aware of the eco-mode being in the off position on start-up and to let let it warm up first. I'm also well-aware not to have any loads plugged into it on start-up as well. I've been running gennys for years and I always read the owners manuals beforehand.
> 
> ...


Kirk,
you got an update? Just wondering if you got your Honda working properly, and if so, what was required.
Dutchy


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

amen on direct contact with honda customer service!!
yea I have not had that issue with the 12 of the 7000 units in the fleet!!
I use castrol 10-30 in all of them for the oil....

140 hours it is not broke in yet....
hummm maybe broken rings... or not sealing rings!!

but wait did you say the spark plug was fouled with gasoline???
or deposits???
a leaking injector could over fuel the unit!!
and would show up bad in eco!!

so was the place you took the gen to a factory service center???
or just a dealer??
and is the tech a certified honda service tech???
they have to go to honda school to be one!!

lots of dealers out there... few are factory service centers!!
140 hours save your paperwork!!


----------



## NF26 (24 d ago)

tabora said:


> Probably because very few people have had an issue with the EU7000is. Hopefully the dealer will simply sort it out for you under Honda's generous 3 year residential and commercial warranty. I see that you've posted your concern on other boards as well with minimal response. You mention that you've seen mention of "a lot of problems" with the EU7000is. I certainly have not heard that this is the case. These sets are used extensively in the food truck industry and are generally well thought of.


 They have plenty of problems, I own a food truck and 2 EU7000is and they are constantly shutting off with no error code. Sometimes it's the gas filter, dirty oil or spark plug. Less expensive on the maintenance side compared to the Onan 7000 Commercial I had but they definitely have issues when used in an every day environment. The older model seems to be better the new model with the co-minder. I went almost 2.5 years b4 my first had to go to the shop. This new one I'm only 10 months in and it's on it's way to the shop again for the second time in less than 3 months.


----------



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

NF26 said:


> ..new one I'm only 10 months in and it's on it's way to the shop again for the second time in less than 3 months.


We run also several, including EM7000, EU6500 and EU7000 units.
One key item is, all are proactively serviced, ahead of the maintenance schedule. This includes parts replacements, injector cleaning, filter replacements, all liquid components.

What have been the reason(s) for the "_*..shop again..*_" issues ? That would likely help the community to be on the lookout and perhaps avoid same.


----------



## GenKnot (Dec 20, 2021)

NF26 said:


> The older model seems to be better the new model with the co-minder.


The CO-Minder does add another item into the mix that can cause issues. I bought a new gen without a CO sensor just to avoid possible issues. It is much like cars in that as they add additional technology to them, it also adds additional items to fail.

I think manufacturers are adding them to the gens because people tend to do stupid things with them...like run them in their garage.

But overall, the EU7000is is a really good machine.


----------

